# Is this normal with steaming? (Sage DB)



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

My sage DB broke during lockdown, and I have just received a new one as the old was under warranty.

After having finished all new-start set up, I tried steaming, but it didn't seem the same as before?

It has a good steaming power but there is intermittent 'hard push/jet' as you can see on the video.

Is this normal? or possibly another fault? or will it take time as it's a new machine?

Any input will be grately appreciated.


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

No that's not normal. Looks like some kind of blockage (would normally suggest scale but not on a new machine).

Maybe send that clip to the supplier or Sage themselves and see what they suggest?

Out of curiosity, what failed on your other DB?


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

nordberg said:


> No that's not normal. Looks like some kind of blockage (would normally suggest scale but not on a new machine).
> 
> Maybe send that clip to the supplier or Sage themselves and see what they suggest?
> 
> Out of curiosity, what failed on your other DB?


 it was the steaming wand too - after descaling, it stopped working. seems that it's a common problem in DB users.

I've contacted Lakeland, and they will arrange replacement. Hopefully the new one is fine. Not happy after two failures


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Making me nervous reading about all the DB failures...


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

DBs aren't, in my experience any more or less reliable than any other consumer grade machines, the attitude of Sage UK with regards to parts availability in the UK is questionable and I also think that hard water/scale and relatively novice users putting tap water in exacerbate problems with Sage machines generally... In other words I suspect they probably aren't as well looked after as their more enthusiast purchased counterparts. They do consist of more plastic parts than say a Gaggia but these don't tend to break or fail that often.

And that definitely isn't normal btw! For sure talk to Lakeland about it!


----------

